# Comunicación entre plc s7-300 y pc vía ethernet



## master_slave (Ago 12, 2009)

hola a todos.   me gustaría que alguien con experiencia en el tema me pudiera ayudar a comunicar el pc con el plc s7-300 cpu 314c-2dp (de siemens) por medio del modulo cp343 con ethernet.   de antemano gracias por sus respuestas al tema.


----------



## master_slave (Ago 18, 2009)

bueno ya solucione mi problema de comunicación con idustrial ethernet...utilice el manual cps_s7_para_industrial ethernet disponible en support.automation.siemens.com


----------

